# [SOLVED] Firebird 2.0.3 start

## icemanPL

Witam, nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie podpowiedzi podczas startu firebirda

```
 * Starting Firebird server ...

check /var/log/firebird/firebird.log file for errors

can not start server  
```

Log...

```

sysdba.julita.local (Client)    Fri Dec 31 11:58:57 2010

        INET/inet_error: connect errno = 111

sysdba.julita.local (Client)    Fri Dec 31 11:59:01 2010

        INET/inet_error: connect errno = 111

sysdba.julita.local (Client)    Fri Dec 31 11:59:01 2010

        /usr/lib/firebird/../../../usr/bin/fbguard: guardian starting ../../../usr/bin/fbserver

sysdba.julita.local (Server)    Fri Dec 31 11:59:01 2010

        Database: /usr/lib/firebird/../../../etc/firebird/security2.fdb

        Your user name and password are not defined. Ask your database administrator to set up a Firebird login.

sysdba.julita.local (Client)    Fri Dec 31 11:59:01 2010

        /usr/lib/firebird/../../../usr/bin/fbguard: ../../../usr/bin/fbserver terminated due to startup error (2)

sysdba.julita.local (Client)    Fri Dec 31 11:59:01 2010

        /usr/lib/firebird/../../../usr/bin/fbguard: ../../../usr/bin/fbserver terminated due to startup error (2)

```

Gdzie szukać przyczyny serwer nie startuje ...

----------

## icemanPL

Trzeba pliki bazy secirity.fdb i inne zmienić root na usera firebird i grupę firebird i zadziałało .

----------

